# Ptlm. Briggs' Funeral on Saturday



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Brothers and Sisters,

I don't know how many Masscop subscribers marched in the funeral last Saturday but I wanted to say how impressed I was with the sheer number of officers, troopers, sheriff deputies, CO's, firemen, EMT's, etc.. who marched in this procession, by some accounts 4000+. I was also impressed with the number of "Brass" who marched. To my rear was the Chief of a large P.D as well as countless Chiefs from smaller P.D.'s from around the region, along with legions of LT's and Sgt's. But I think what most impressed me was the number of civilians lining Elm Street and the surrounding streets we marched thru. It was quite a sight. 

But I'll tell you this, as much as I was impressed by my fellow brothers and sisters, I hope I never have to march in one again. As the father of three young kids, the sight of those two boys with their fathers' shirt on was almost too much.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Well said.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

Absolutely well said Duff...The MPD guys were overwhelmed and really needed the support..It was outstanding.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Very well said Duff, the whole thing was extremely impressive. It was the first I have been to since becoming an officer. I can only hope it will be my last.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Bravo2-7 said:


> Very well said Duff, the whole thing was extremely impressive. It was the first I have been to since becoming an officer. I can only hope it will be my last.


Unfortunately, it won't be.


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Unfortunately, it won't be.


Yeah, I know that is true but one can hope


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

I had the honor of marching in the funeral. It was the very least that one could do to pay respects to Officer Briggs, his family and his brother and sister officers.

I wish it would be the last, but unfortunately I know it won't be. I was impressed by the motorcycle club that stood at attention with around 40 to 60 American Flags to show their support to Officer Briggs. It was also impressive that the residents of the city came out as well.

Rest in Peace Officer Briggs


----------



## Oscar32 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice work Duff, very well put.

Within every generation, some receive "a calling,"
A strong urge that cannot be ignored
At first there may be doubts, and even some stalling,
But ultimately, the calling is adored.

Law enforcement is, unquestionably, the noblest profession,
The essence of which, is human and divine
Whose requirements include courage, compassion and discretion
Daily sacrifices upon the altar of mankind.

Being wise and alert comes with the job
To prevent or detect crimes can be dangerous indeed.
Though most people are decent, some will kill or rob,
Some people are simply "bad seeds."

*When a fellow officer falls - you grieve as a whole,*
*Truly tears are shed like no other*
*It is a mourning that comes from the depth of the soul,*
*It is the loss of a sister, it is the loss of a brother.*

But the courage that has sustained you sustains you even more
As you conquer another day or night
Still dedicated, and yet a little more so than before
To stand for what is true, and just, and right.

Rest in Peace Officer Briggs


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins didn't even send his honor guard. wouldn't allow any dept. vehical to be used to transport officers to and from the funeral and denied anyone a personal day to attend on there own.
But he gave 43 people the day off last month to go to the Sheriff's conferance he held.
Way to go Sheriff! your a disgrace!


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

crazy irish said:


> Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins didn't even send his honor guard. wouldn't allow any dept. vehical to be used to transport officers to and from the funeral and denied anyone a personal day to attend on there own.
> But he gave 43 people the day off last month to go to the Sheriff's conferance he held.
> Way to go Sheriff! your a disgrace!


He would probably let them go to a Deval Patrick rally....He should be ashamed to look in the mirror!!! Disgrace is probably the best thing that you could say about him.


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

crazy irish said:


> Essex County Sheriff Frank Cousins didn't even send his honor guard. wouldn't allow any dept. vehical to be used to transport officers to and from the funeral and denied anyone a personal day to attend on there own.
> But he gave 43 people the day off last month to go to the Sheriff's conferance he held.
> Way to go Sheriff! your a disgrace!


Crazy-

I will say this though, there were a fair amount of you guys marching. Shows well for
at least the rank and file.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

dave7336 said:


> He would probably let them go to a Deval Patrick rally....He should be ashamed to look in the mirror!!! Disgrace is probably the best thing that you could say about him.


Sorry but the Sheriff of Essex County is a HUGE Kerry healey supporter. He's a Republican


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

Duff112 said:


> Crazy-
> 
> I will say this though, there were a fair amount of you guys marching. Shows well for
> at least the rank and file.[/quote
> ...


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Can't disagree with you there.



crazy irish said:


> Duff112 said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy-
> ...


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

crazy irish said:


> Sorry but the Sheriff of Essex County is a HUGE Kerry healey supporter. He's a Republican


my mistake...either way, it is still a disgrace he wouldn't show Off. Briggs the proper respect that he deserved.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2006)

dave7336 said:


> my mistake...either way, it is still a disgrace he wouldn't show Off. Briggs the proper respect that he deserved.


Your so right. May he rest in peace.


----------

